# French Embassies



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

France will close embassies in 20 countries on Friday, fearing a backlash from cartoons of the Prophet Mohammed published Wednesday by French satirical weekly Charlie Hebdo, the foreign ministry has announced.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Hoisting their traditional battle flag then . . .


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes..and if you are again running low on Tonic water, probably Carrefour is not the best place to look for some tomorrow or friday.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Hoisting their traditional battle flag then . . .


Sorry but got to laugh...:behindsofa:..but..:thumb:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Hoisting their traditional battle flag then . . .


Au contraire! 

France to ban new Prophet film protest - CBS News

_France to ban new Prophet film protest
PARIS — France's prime minister says a planned demonstration by people angry over a film produced in the United States that insults the Prophet Muhammad won't be allowed to go ahead.

Jean-Marc Ayrault says organizers of the planned demonstration Saturday against the film "Innocence of Muslims" won't receive police authorization for the protest.

Ayrault told French radio RTL on Wednesday that "there's no reason for us to let a conflict that doesn't concern France come into our country. We are a republic that has no intention of being intimidated by anyone."

A wave of protest has swept some Muslim countries over the amateurish video posted online. The total number of deaths linked to unrest over the film is at least 28._

I'm gonna sit back and see if they bring in THE LEGION.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Au contraire!
> 
> France to ban new Prophet film protest - CBS News
> 
> ...




Or how many women turn up with the whole Guinness suit on


----------

